# P0700 and P0711 Transmission Codes? Help!



## vpersampiere (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello all!

My check engine light came on several weeks ago on my 2011 Chevy Cruze that I bought certified about a year ago. When I took it to an auto place, it ran two codes several times - P0700 and P0711 which I know are transmissions codes. After about a week, the light went off on its own, and hasn't come back on. The car has only 58,000 miles on it (I bought it at 50k miles). It seems to be driving normally, although the shifting is a tiny bit jerky (maybe I'm imagining this though because I know the light had come on). Even though the light has been off for over a month, and has not come back on, should I bring it to the dealer? What could it be? Would it be covered since my car is certified and purchased July 2014? Thank you!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Given the descriptions of these two codes, especially the P7011, I'd be concerned about the problem going away. Also, since the 6T40 had so many issues in the 2011s, I'd be even more concerned. Perhaps it's time to take it back to the dealership for more in depth analysis even if the CEL doesn't come back on. It wouldn't hurt to make an appointment with the dealership and have it looked at if it's still under warranty so you have a record of the incident between now and EOW. Did the auto shop check the ATF for full and condition based on the P7011 code? 

P0700 Chevrolet Transaxle Control System Malfunction OBDII Engine Light Trouble Code | Engine-Codes.com

P0711 Chevrolet Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance OBDII Engine Light Trouble Code | Engine-Codes.com


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In reading the codes, the PO700 goes hand in hand with the PO711…….first code indicates a sensor problem is in memory, second code specifies the component that created both codes.

In this case, the fluid temperature sensor, for whatever reason, either sent no information or information that was beyond available range.

Again, for whatever reason, the sensor is now providing useful information…..and has been for many starts, hence the malfunction lamp is now off.
The codes will remain in long term memory for a pre-determined number of starts and if there is no recurrence it will drop out of memory.

Will it re-occur???? Unknown.
Will a dealer replace a part that operated out of range but seems to have recovered???? Unlikely unless there is a special policy that I've not heard about.

If your warranty that came with the Certified used car program is for a year or two I'd be inclined to let sleeping dogs lie.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

vpersampiere said:


> Even though the light has been off for over a month, and has not come back on, should I bring it to the dealer?


If that code is still in history, I think I'd bring it to the dealer just to get that on-record. That way, if that part of the transmission goes outside of warranty, you have record of it starting within the warranty. The code will clear itself out of history after a certain number of cycles. It may already be gone. In which case you'd just be another customer with imaginary problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

vpersampiere said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My check engine light came on several weeks ago on my 2011 Chevy Cruze that I bought certified about a year ago. When I took it to an auto place, it ran two codes several times - P0700 and P0711 which I know are transmissions codes. After about a week, the light went off on its own, and hasn't come back on. The car has only 58,000 miles on it (I bought it at 50k miles). It seems to be driving normally, although the shifting is a tiny bit jerky (maybe I'm imagining this though because I know the light had come on). Even though the light has been off for over a month, and has not come back on, should I bring it to the dealer? What could it be? Would it be covered since my car is certified and purchased July 2014? Thank you!


Hello Vpersampiere, 

Very sorry for the recent concerns involving your Cruze, and we would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf if you decide to go in. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

I had the same code on my 2012 cruze ls. And the same exact thing happened. But mine does have problems shifting gears but some days are better than other


----------



## vpersampiere (Sep 21, 2015)

So, an update:
I took the car to a dealer and they told me there was nothing wrong with it. They said they had no history of the code ever having been there, and no history of the light ever having been on. They claimed to run a full diagnostic on it and gave me a clean bill of health.
After that, I took the car on a road trip of about 900 miles to go to medical school interviews. The car suddenly went into limp mode while on the highway, causing a rapid deceleration, which nearly caused a major wreck on the highway as cars swerved into other lanes/the grass to avoid slamming into me at 80 MPH. I am not joking, I thought I was going to die. I had the car towed to a dealership (which is several hours from my home) and it has been there since Monday. They say that there's nothing wrong with it.
Am I insane to absolutely NOT want this car anymore? It's incredibly dangerous! It shouldn't just rapidly decelerate on the highway, that is so unsafe! I'm terrified that it'll do it again. I take an extremely hairy highway to work every day; if it did it on that road, I'm certain I would have been involved in an accident.

What should I do? It's been in the shop for four days now, no luck. I'm scared they're going to charge me tons of money for the rental car/tow because they can't find anything wrong with it, and then give me back a car that's likely to cause a serious wreck.


----------

